# Custom Paint Layout for the outside of my bookcase



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Well after much thought I have finally come up with a layout that I like for my $5 bookcase that will be in my office. Last night I did a mock up of the molding and today I applied it to the bookcase. I have also now caulked it, puttied it and painted in the base color. Right now I am cutting the design for both sides. I cannot wait to lay that on tomorrow









Here is a pic of what it will look like and another pic of what it looked like yesterday.

Let me know what you think and I will post pics of the finished piece soon!

Rob


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

gunna look sweet :thumbsup:


----------

